# Can dogs eat grape leaves?



## BlunderWoman (Mar 4, 2016)

My family loves Greek food. Yesterday my daughter brought me some stuffed grape leaves for dinner. I love them so I ate some for breakfast and left some on the table. Around 5 of them. While I was in the bathroom my chihuahua jumped up on the table and pigged out on them. I know that grapes are dangerous to dogs. How about grape leaves? She is running around & doesn't seem sick. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> My family loves Greek food. Yesterday my daughter brought me some stuffed grape leaves for dinner. I love them so I ate some for breakfast and left some on the table. Around 5 of them. While I was in the bathroom my chihuahua jumped up on the table and pigged out on them. I know that grapes are dangerous to dogs. How about grape leaves? She is running around & doesn't seem sick. Should I be concerned?



I would call your vet about that.  They should know best.  I had stuffed grape leaves the other night and my dog was beggin like crazy for them.  I know about the grape thing, too, so I didn't give her any.  But that was an accident with your dog.  I hope she will be okay.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> My family loves Greek food. Yesterday my daughter brought me some stuffed grape leaves for dinner. I love them so I ate some for breakfast and left some on the table. Around 5 of them. While I was in the bathroom my chihuahua jumped up on the table and pigged out on them. I know that grapes are dangerous to dogs. How about grape leaves? She is running around & doesn't seem sick. Should I be concerned?



I would call your vet about that.  They should know best.  I had stuffed grape leaves the other night and my dog was beggin like crazy for them.  I know about the grape thing, too, so I didn't give her any.  But that was an accident with your dog.  I hope she will be okay. 

I just did a search on it and here is what they said:

*Best Answer:*  There is no study yet that shows grape leaves are toxic the way actual grapes are, so your pet should be fine. Just watch for the usual oddities...lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea, lack of appetite -- those would be signs of concern that your pet should go to the vet, otherwise she should be good!

Source(s):3 years Surgical/Internal Medicine Specialty Vet Office and chatting about this with one of the board certified internal medicine doctors =)
? · 6 years ago


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 4, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I would call your vet about that.  They should know best.  I had stuffed grape leaves the other night and my dog was beggin like crazy for them.  I know about the grape thing, too, so I didn't give her any.  But that was an accident with your dog.  I hope she will be okay.


Thanks I took your advice  & called they vet. They said the leaves haven't been proven to be toxic, just the grapes. They said just watch for the usual signs..lethargy, diarrhea , vomiting, lack of appetite..


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2016)

My niece's dog, which is the dog from hell, ate THREE POUNDS of chocolates two Christmases ago, wrappers and all.  

They, of course, called their vet immediately and he told them, based on what he knew about the dog, that as big as he was and as hyper as he was, the chocolate probably wouldn't even make him sick, never less kill him.  He said to just keep an eye on him.  The dog celebrated his close brush with death the next day by eating two of her credit cards and all of the cash in her wallet (he ate most of the wallet, too).  None of the above made him the slightest bit sick.

Of course, he had very interesting poop for the next few days.....metallic candy wrappers, credit card fragments and the zipper from the wallet.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2016)

Jujube, that dog is lucky to be alive, the credit cards could have cut up the intestines, omg. 

Raisins are as deadly as grapes I have heard.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 4, 2016)

They, of course, called their vet immediately and he told them, based on what he knew about the dog, that as big as he was and as hyper as he was, the chocolate probably wouldn't even make him sick, never less kill him.  He said to just keep an eye on him.

The first month we had him, Callie found a long lost box of chocolates. I called the emergency vet, they said the brand was mostly nougat not chocolate. He was also almost fifty pounds at the time. Same thing they just said keep an eye on him. Later that night he puked the candy, the wrappers, and part of the box. He drank a bowl of water and woke up the next morning happy and refreshed. It was scary though. My cousin's dog died eating through an Easter basket.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Emily, one of my previous dogs, ate a whole loaf of raisin bread.  Vet said get her down there right away.  They gave her something to make her throw up and she threw up and threw up and threw up.  She was OK, but she was very unhappy about the whole experience.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> *Jujube, that dog is lucky to be alive*, the credit cards could have cut up the intestines, omg.
> 
> Raisins are as deadly as grapes I have heard.



Nothing, but nothing is going to kill that dog.  He and my sister's dog have a contest going on which is the worst dog on earth for getting into trouble.  My sister's dog got very ill once and they had to open him up.  In his stomach was a large ball of tin foil and two pairs of men's underwear.  Both dogs have eaten things that would kill other dogs.  It doesn't seem to matter where you put things, no matter how high or out-of-the-way, these dogs will find them.  They both are Satan's best buddies.....but they are both the sweetest guys on earth.  Good thing, because they'd be taking a one-way trip to the pound for sure.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 4, 2016)

Yup, some dogs eat everything. Lucky that my pups from squeakers to bottle tops just spit them out. There is yet another dog toy going back tomorrow, a dog toy shaped like a shark. How many times can you chew the fins off? I'll show you, I'll get kitty toys with the credit.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 4, 2016)

I have to watch Lily just like she's a human toddler. She climbs on things to get to no no's and she loves to chew stuff up. She totally destroyed my 600 dollar pair of glasses. When she saw me find the destroyed glasses she ran to her little bed and hid under a blanket.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2016)

that is so cute BW, but you really must doggie proof your house, for both your sakes.  lol


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 5, 2016)

jujube said:


> My niece's dog, which is the dog from hell, ate THREE POUNDS of chocolates two Christmases ago, wrappers and all.
> 
> They, of course, called their vet immediately and he told them, based on what he knew about the dog, that as big as he was and as hyper as he was, the chocolate probably wouldn't even make him sick, never less kill him.  He said to just keep an eye on him.  The dog celebrated his close brush with death the next day by eating two of her credit cards and all of the cash in her wallet (he ate most of the wallet, too).  None of the above made him the slightest bit sick.
> 
> Of course, he had very interesting poop for the next few days.....metallic candy wrappers, credit card fragments and the zipper from the wallet.


OMG that would have scared the daylights out of me


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> that is so cute BW, but you really must doggie proof your house, for both your sakes.  lol



I really have tried to doggie proof my house believe it or not, but sometimes there are accidents. She really thinks she should have equal rights with me. This is a bad picture, but this is what she does when I'm at the stove cooking- she seats herself at the table like she's human and waiting to be 'served' lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 5, 2016)

My hubby has pairs of cheaters all over the house. Fortunately they're always the same two or three brands. I can't tell you how many mangled reading glasses I've replaced without him knowing.


----------

